# Yet another "Just-installed" Coilover thread, 2010 Audi A3 2.0T



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Got these coilover for a steal (Can't complain the price: Converted around $560 with shipping from USA to South East Asia). JOM Blueline coilovers.

8 threads left in the front, 3 threads in the rear with perch still in.










































So far, it's a little stiffer than stock, and with the roads conditions in Brunei I kept hitting the "bumpstops" or I'm just going too fast over road bumps? How do people usually drive with non-adjustable coilovers anyway? I kept thinking in my head like these springs might bind and break.

Also I don't know why but I have a feeling my rear won't go as low as far, but these are still with about 100+ miles since install. If this would be the ride height when it settles down: I definitely need to remove the rear perches or go all the way with the perches still in?

Should I wait a little more before adjusting the height? I think the rear needs to go as low as the fronts, or .... Well I don't understand "Reverse Rake" totally.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

who thats highhhh


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

What kit is that with the cutouts?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

those all custom


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> those all custom





drew138 said:


> What kit is that with the cutouts?


Correct. Almost everyone thought it was Osir Fenders.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Front looks good, but rear needs more low especially with poke


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Front looks good, but rear needs more low especially with poke


I guess I'll drop by to my tyreshop now. 9.14 AM, and here we go. Lol.


----------



## Bwinn (Jun 12, 2004)

Damn! Dems some low profile tires!. Yo


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

And I couldn't wait, so I optimised the ride height some more. Tried without rear perches and the front still left with 8 threads!










Is the ride supposed to be even more crashy? How the hell people daily with such low FTGs? Gah, I think I'm done messing around with the height. Hehe.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

xnox202 said:


> And I couldn't wait, so I optimised the ride height some more. Tried without rear perches and the front still left with 8 threads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are your FTG measurements? I wouldn't think you would have to take the rear perches completely out on any set of coilovers to get that low


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I was quite surprised myself to see that was the only drop after removing the rear perches. Maybe it hasn't settled down yet but if it should, I would appreciate at least another 1/2 inch or so all around.

I'll get the FTG measurements sometime soon. Don't have a measuring tape with me currently.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have to say, now I enjoy looking at your car, no more Q3 height lol..


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

That's weird dude, I have the same coils but this is how mine sits with the rear perches still in...


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I'll see for another 500km to see if it's actually still settling in at the moment. That looks much lower than I am without the rear perches.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Let's hope it'll be lower after 500km than this


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the front with 7 threads left


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry if this is a stupid question. But did you install the correct springs in the rear? (meaning that the front springs are in the front and not the rear ) Also if you did, are they on the right way? On my rears there is some writing on the springs and properly installed the writing is upside down. Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question. But did you install the correct springs in the rear? (meaning that the front springs are in the front and not the rear ) Also if you did, are they on the right way? On my rears there is some writing on the springs and properly installed the writing is upside down. Not sure if that makes sense.


I had a height problem in the rear when I first installed, because I spun the perch the wrong way (thought all the way at the bottom of the perch was correct for the lowest setting)


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question. But did you install the correct springs in the rear? (meaning that the front springs are in the front and not the rear ) Also if you did, are they on the right way? On my rears there is some writing on the springs and properly installed the writing is upside down. Not sure if that makes sense.


That wouldn't work obviously, the front springs has a smaller coil of which it sits on the shocks/front perches. I dont know if it matters for up or down orientation for the rears.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

cldub said:


> This is the front with 7 threads left


Damn! Is that with JOM coilovers too?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> Damn! Is that with JOM coilovers too?


Yup it is. I'm pretty sure we're talking about the same ones

I got these http://store.blackforestindustries.com/jomblcosukit.html


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Hmm, here's mine:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> Hmm, here's mine:


Exactly what I have


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

cldub said:


> Exactly what I have


Okay. Can I have a pic of the shocks resting? Looks like mine has 2 to 3 inches left from the bumpstop to the top, and I think this causes the ride handling to be a little crashy since it keeps hitting the bumpstop. Some users on the MkV forum decided to trim the bumpstop a little bit to improve the handling. Did you cut yours?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> Okay. Can I have a pic of the shocks resting? Looks like mine has 2 to 3 inches left from the bumpstop to the top, and I think this causes the ride handling to be a little crashy since it keeps hitting the bumpstop. Some users on the MkV forum decided to trim the bumpstop a little bit to improve the handling. Did you cut yours?


Sure I can try and get you one when I get a chance. I didn't trim or do anything to my bump stop. Just put the coils in and adjusted


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

cldub said:


> Sure I can try and get you one when I get a chance. I didn't trim or do anything to my bump stop. Just put the coils in and adjusted


Thanks for that. I'll tag you on IG to show mine. Hope it's normal.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

xnox202 said:


> Thanks for that. I'll tag you on IG to show mine. Hope it's normal.


Your picture in the Official Pic Whoring looks good. Car looks lower, did you change anything?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Your picture in the Official Pic Whoring looks good. Car looks lower, did you change anything?


Thanks. Nope didn't adjusted anything at all. Still on 8 threads left on the front, no perches on the rear.

I'm beginning to think that this is the lowest it could go, since I forgot that I'm on 215/*35*/18 I think hence the little wheel gap.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

xnox202 said:


> Thanks. Nope didn't adjusted anything at all. Still on 8 threads left on the front, no perches on the rear.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that this is the lowest it could go, since I forgot that I'm on 215/*35*/18 I think hence the little wheel gap.


Ahhhhh that could very well explain it. I'm on 205/40/18


----------

